# In need of camaraderie and motivation



## Bedlam (Sep 30, 2012)

Hi everyone! 

I was fortunate enough to attend an arts school for two years as a Creative Writing major - without a doubt the best years of my life so far (I'm only 20, though. Hopefully more are on the way...) 
Due to a number of financial/personal reasons, I haven't been able to start college yet. I'm taking some distance courses and working on a number of odd jobs and projects, from travel writing to launching an online arts journal. It gets really lonely sometimes without many friends with the same interests where I'm living at the moment, and since writing is honestly the thing I define myself by, it bothers me a lot that I feel so estranged from it right now. SO. If anyone can relate, or just wants to share some ideas, conversation, and writing, then please feel free to message/reply. After all, "the blood jet is poetry/there is no stopping it"

- Bedlam


----------



## Nemesis (Sep 30, 2012)

Welcome to the site Bedlam, you are certainly among friends here =)


----------



## Arcopitcairn (Sep 30, 2012)

Welcome! I think you'll find the people here friendly and quite supportive. Look forward to seeing what you got!


----------



## Kryptex (Sep 30, 2012)

Hi, Welcome! I see you've already snapped up the offer to become a FoWF, so I welcome you heartily to the FoWF team!

*Hot Tip:* Why not visit our Fiction, Poetry, Writing Discussion forums, where you can comment on others work & ideas? It will be all-too-easy to reach that _ten_ post target you need to acquire before moving on to the hard stuff - posting topics :ChainGunSmiley:.

And you can access our incredibly secretive and top secret forum! Shh! Just click on this link!:champagne:


----------



## tepelus (Sep 30, 2012)

Hello, and welcome!


----------



## Nickie (Oct 1, 2012)

Hello there, Bedlam, and welcome to the forums.


----------



## HKayG (Oct 1, 2012)

Welcome to the boards - if you'll ever find a friendlier community I will eat my socks.


----------



## Bedlam (Oct 5, 2012)

Thanks for welcoming me, everyone! Been looking through the forums and I'm excited to start posting some work and reading more of other peoples'


----------



## Cran (Oct 6, 2012)

Any Friend of WF is a friend of mine. 

The bases have been covered by those faster than me. 
Welcome to WF, *Bedlam*.


----------

